# Thief of Revelations



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I've just listened to _Thief of Revelations_.

Not bad.

Anyone else listened to it?

A good insight into The Crimson King's mind...


...when he repeated the exact warning the Emperor gave to him at Nikaea as a warning/threat to Ahriman not to continue his work with the Rubric. A nice touch.


I wish it would have focussed more on Magnus's coming decision - whilst it was okay, it was wholly avoidable.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I really can't stand audios, so won't be getting this. Any chance of a spoiler breakdown?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> I really can't stand audios, so won't be getting this. Any chance of a spoiler breakdown?




To be honest, not much actually happened. 

The first half focussed on Ahriman studying a Thousand Son Legionnaire who had succumbed to the flesh-change - it eventually attacking Ahriman (Hathor Maat and Amon also featured in this part). It effectively showed us how Ahriman is slowly building towards the Rubric. 

The second half has Ahriman confront Magnus in the Obsidian Tower in an attempt to gain his help for the Rubric. Magnus flat out refuses claiming that his previous attempt to save the Legion had failed because the power he had used was capricious and had turned on him eventually (or something to that effect) and that he was far too preoccupied to help anyway. Then he shows Ahriman (_some_ of - he refuses to show him _all_ of) what he is preoccupied with: scouring the galaxy for each of the Primarchs to determine which side of the rebellion they sit on in an attempt to choose which side he will then commit his Legion to. We see glimpses of the Thramas Crusade, Signus Prime (where Magnus remarks that if the Angel survives Signus Prime uncorrupted his wrath will be terrible, more so than even the loyalists know) and Calth - implying that he will choose Lupercal's side given how the traitor's seem to have the initiative. 

And that's about it!


Mcneill on the BL blog pretty much summed it up (the bits in bold especially):


Graham Mcneill said:


> ...But very clever people are often blinded by their own cleverness to the folly of what they're actually doing, and when Magnus saw just how expertly he'd been played by the Ruinous Powers, he made a vow never to be taken in like that again.
> 
> And that's where Thief of Revelations comes in.
> 
> ...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it a huge "twist" at the end like the Garro-series is "_trying_" to do or just a retelling story like "_Butchers Nails_"? I'm considering reading the spoiler bits, but I at the same time want to listen to this. I hate that they release the digital mp-3 first and then the CD.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

forkmaster said:


> Is it a huge "twist" at the end like the Garro-series is "_trying_" to do or just a retelling story like "_Butchers Nails_"? I'm considering reading the spoiler bits, but I at the same time want to listen to this. I hate that they release the digital mp-3 first and then the CD.


You and me both. I prefer to get the CDs.
Though I am so far behind in the HH it doesn't really matter xD


----------

